# syslog-ng unexpectedly shrunk window ....:.... (repaired)

## pieter_parker

```
Sep 20 20:13:49 server [1639381.735285] TCP: Peer 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:ffff:d95f:c249:62463/23701 unexpectedly shrunk window 138032872:138044488 (repaired)

Sep 20 20:13:49 server [1639382.431144] TCP: Peer 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:ffff:d95f:c249:62423/23701 unexpectedly shrunk window 4224142898:4224151117 (repaired)

Sep 20 20:13:50 server [1639382.984026] TCP: Peer 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:ffff:d95f:c249:62267/23701 unexpectedly shrunk window 3480793889:3480799697 (repaired)

Sep 20 20:13:53 server [1639386.064147] TCP: Peer 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:ffff:d95f:c249:62540/23701 unexpectedly shrunk window 437140504:437148142 (repaired)

Sep 20 20:13:53 server [1639386.280085] TCP: Peer 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:ffff:d95f:c249:62267/23701 unexpectedly shrunk window 3480859229:3480865037 (repaired)

Sep 20 20:13:54 server [1639387.533024] TCP: Peer 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:ffff:d95f:c249:62423/23701 unexpectedly shrunk window 4224273578:4224281797 (repaired)

Sep 20 20:13:55 server [1639388.223017] TCP: Peer 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:ffff:d95f:c249:62423/23701 unexpectedly shrunk window 4224273578:4224281797 (repaired)

Sep 20 20:13:56 server [1639389.156277] TCP: Peer 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:ffff:d95f:c249:62540/23701 unexpectedly shrunk window 437205844:437210578 (repaired)

Sep 20 20:13:57 server [1639389.787022] TCP: Peer 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:ffff:d95f:c249:62463/23701 unexpectedly shrunk window 138228892:138234700 (repaired)

Sep 20 20:13:57 server [1639390.441026] TCP: Peer 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:ffff:d95f:c249:62463/23701 unexpectedly shrunk window 138228892:138234700 (repaired)

Sep 20 20:13:58 server [1639391.028006] TCP: Peer 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:ffff:d95f:c249:62540/23701 unexpectedly shrunk window 437271184:437278822 (repaired)

Sep 20 20:13:58 server [1639391.224017] TCP: Peer 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:ffff:d95f:c249:62267/23701 unexpectedly shrunk window 3480989909:3480997169 (repaired)

Sep 20 20:14:00 server [1639393.100029] TCP: Peer 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:ffff:d95f:c249:62423/23701 unexpectedly shrunk window 4224395053:4224405217 (repaired)

Sep 20 20:14:01 server [1639394.386392] TCP: Peer 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:ffff:d95f:c249:62540/23701 unexpectedly shrunk window 437336524:437341258 (repaired)
```

heute im syslog gesehen, ueber google konnte ich nichts finden das mir weiterhilft zuklaeren was diese anzeigen bedeuten

----------

## pieter_parker

was bedeuten diese meldungen ?

----------

